# What is something socially acceptable to do as a woman not as a man?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Think of anything?

I will start
I would say maybe crying , I feel men would get mocked where as women would get caring about them.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Great topic!

Crying in public: check.

Be a "hugger" in the workplace as another, first quick thought.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Domestic violence. (cross reference recent Amber Heard/Johnny Depp situation)

Did I go too dark too soon?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Wear a dress?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Wear a tampon.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Wear a tampon.


Well, that Depends... :grin2:

Liquid is liquid, some red, some yellow.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> Wear a dress?


Kurt Cobain? Monty Python?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

AandM said:


> Kurt Cobain? Monty Python?


But was that socially acceptable?

Hmm.....


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

When out,I think it is more socially acceptable to see women going to the washroom together.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

A woman can make a simple statement such as “its okay” sound like a death threat. 😬


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Great topic!
> 
> Crying in public: check.
> 
> Be a "hugger" in the workplace as another, first quick thought.


Make up your mind::grin2:

Re: What is something socially acceptable to do as a man not as a woman?
A great topic!

Be a "hugger" in the workplace.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Go into labor.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Make up your mind::grin2:
> 
> Re: What is something socially acceptable to do as a man not as a woman?
> A great topic!
> ...


:surprise: for some reason the first post was removed from my view, which I thought was strange, I thought I submitted. 

But the in it's absence I thought well, maybe I didn't, I got a phone call during the writing. 

Oh well. How frail the human mind! :smile2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TBT said:


> When out,I think it is more socially acceptable to see women going to the washroom together.


You mean, men can't hold hands and skip to the bathrooms together without "looks" ?

Oh, the tragedy! 0 0

(hand on forehead)

hehehe

Welcome to the real world. Except maybe certain cities in Ca.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Spicy said:


> Go into labor.


Beat me to being a smart ass.

I was going to go with breast feed.

Hell maybe go with masturbate.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Being demeaning towards their partner.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Make up your mind::grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get mad at work. 

Burp, fart, sit with our legs open.


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

Women: Being a hugger...especially the initiator. Invading space in general is more socially acceptable. Non-harassing touching. Making mistakes. 

Man: Bodily noises, getting mad, not making mistakes...if you do men get mad.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the being demeaning to partner thing.

When we get together as couples, often the women will joke (tongue in cheek) about not wanting to have sex. Everyone has a chuckle.

But if one of the guys started saying how he didn't want to have sex with his wife, it wouldn't come across as funny.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I like the being demeaning to partner thing.
> 
> When we get together as couples, often the women will joke (tongue in cheek) about not wanting to have sex. Everyone has a chuckle.
> 
> But if one of the guys started saying how he didn't want to have sex with his wife, it wouldn't come across as funny.


Or just being critical in general. I think women have a lot more latitude openly criticizing their partners.

My husband is a hopeless cook
Wife pats his belly and says My husband is getting that middle age spread starting
No, not that brand of ketchup, don't you pay attention to what's in the fridge?

Things like that. Reverse the role and they are viewed very differently.

Expand that a bit more, and I think verbal and emotional abuse is generally overlooked and accepted.

Woman berates, belittles another woman...what a *****
Woman berates, belittles her husband...he probably deserved it.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You mean, men can't hold hands and skip to the bathrooms together without "looks" ?
> 
> Oh, the tragedy! 0 0
> 
> ...


Yeah,I guess it's time for me to grow up after 68 years.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

My impression is, be aggressive to the opposite sex. Think of throwing a drink in their face.

On the more extreme end, my police officer friends say that statistically females are more likely to fight you.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Showing feelings. That's a definite no-no.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> Wear a dress?


Kilts are becoming popular in some circles.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> Beat me to being a smart ass.
> 
> I was going to go with breast feed.
> 
> Hell maybe go with masturbate.


My smart ass response initial thought was "learning to like giving blow jobs" but then I remembered all the gay people I know and realized it no longer has the social stigma it did in my youth. 

I always wanted to meet a woman who thought it was better to give than receive.  Boy, I missed that one.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

A man is never going to talk about how cute or attractive someone of the same sex is. I'm not going to complement my buddy's new look.

This might be a little dark.

Focusing on being a caregiver.

Examples: stay at home parent, babysitter, daycare worker, elementary school teacher, nurse. If you are in one of these positions (except SAH) there's a good chance that it will be assumed that you are either gay (pseudo woman) or a predator. You wouldn't have the position because you genuinely enjoy taking care of people. As a stay at home dad, the assumption would often be that you are shirking your responsibilities. You're a SAHD because you're lazy and not because your wife has agreed to be the breadwinner while you are being a supportive spouse. And you don't know how to do it right anyway.

As a male you will never be left alone with a child that you aren't related to. If I found a child separated from their caregiver in public, particularly in a store, my first step is going to be to find a woman to be with the child and I'm going to go find someone that works at the store or call the police or whatever. A strange man with a distraught, unrelated child is not who you want to be.

I'll echo some of the other comments that overall hitting and yelling are more accepted from women. My ex would sometimes get mad for something like me beating her bad in a card game, trying to give her a hug, or not listening the way she wanted me to and I'd get pushed and/or hit. This happened dozens of times over the course of our 2 decades together but if I had done the same thing once it would have been a Big Deal (TM). A guy yelling is often seen as having anger issues but a woman yelling is getting her point across.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Hiner112 said:


> A man is never going to talk about how cute or attractive someone of the same sex is. I'm not going to complement my buddy's new look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nursing is not necessarily a “caregiving” field. There are mire male nurses in the operating room than female nurses. There are more male nurses in the ER than female nurses.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> Nursing is not necessarily a “caregiving” field. There are mire male nurses in the operating room than female nurses. There are more male nurses in the ER than female nurses.


That is true that not all nurses are primarily caregivers. In places like the ER or ICU it is less caregiver and more problem solving. I think the majority of nurses in general are floor nurses though.

Male nurses do gravitate more towards the problem solving and less the caregiver roles which is kind of a confirmation of the caregiver negative bias and a refutation of nurse as caregiver exclusively.

I found references to men deciding to be ER or ICU nurses more often so the percentage of Male nurses in that position compared to the male nurses in general was higher. The percentage of male nurses in the department wouldn't reach parity though (at least not yet). I did find one mention of the closest male nurses coming to even with women in a particular discipline being 2/5.



> The ACS also reported that men are more likely to gravitate toward high-paying nursing jobs. The highest representation of men is in nurse anesthesia, a role that often pays six figures. According to the ACS, about 41 percent of nurse anesthetists are men, and their median earnings in 2011 were $162,900. Among nurse practitioners, 9 percent were men making $96,400 per year on average.


https://www.onlinefnpprograms.com/features/men-in-nursing/

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I thought of another: criticize the dating pool. 

It's not like a man will get beaten up if he criticizes the dating pool, but I think women are more likely to get sympathy.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Blondilocks said:
> 
> 
> > Make up your mind:<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>
> ...


Doesn't stop the women I know.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Genital mutilation references. It's not uncommon to hear us women casually say things like "I'd cut his d*** off if he cheated on me" (LOL) or "they should cut his balls off". Imagine if a man started casually talking about sexually mutilating a woman?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Get mad at work.
> 
> Burp, fart, sit with our legs open.


It's true, men sit with legs spread all the time, albeit always in jeans or slacks.

Women don't, very much as a rule.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It's true, men sit with legs spread all the time, albeit always in jeans or slacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Women don't, very much as a rule.




It’s ok. We can cross our legs at our thighs and you guys can’t.


----------

